# Arizona Community Woodshop



## JohnMeeley (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.finewoodworking.com%2Fitem%2F45253%2Fgreatest-community-shop-on-the-planet&h=RAQGpdju8AQGrr8cPq2by0AU-g6PJR1Bc0yDNav0B_IYvTg

I saw this link through FWW and thought I would share.

Wow, what a shop and community they have built.

Drool.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It is incredible. That would be a great place to spend your days till the end


----------

